# Star Trek Blank



## ladycop322 (Nov 22, 2015)

I just took this out of the Pressure Pot and I think it came out great!


----------



## ladycop322 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Wrong Pic...here is the Star Trek Blank*

lol wrong pic....


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Nov 22, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## jsmithmarcus (Nov 22, 2015)

Ok...I have to have one of those!!!


----------



## CREID (Nov 22, 2015)

Thought I was seeing things, or not seeing things for a minute there. Glad you posted the second set of pics, I was just about to go check my blood sugar. 
And nice pen.
Did you know someone has posted something about ideas on or looking (don't remember which) for Star Trek pens.

Curt


----------



## jsolie (Nov 22, 2015)

Great looking blank!


----------



## Sataro (Nov 22, 2015)

Very nice looking blank!


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Nov 23, 2015)

That came out really nice should be a quick sale

Mike


----------



## pianomanpj (Nov 23, 2015)

That's pretty sweet! :biggrin: (Fighting the urge to make a "live long and prosper" crack...)


----------



## Sabaharr (Nov 23, 2015)

Saw the first pic and figured it had some real potential. Saw the second pick and decided I want it.


----------



## Sappheiros (Nov 23, 2015)

Wow! It looks great!  (How do you choose what time to set it to?)


----------



## 76winger (Nov 23, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Sabaharr (Nov 23, 2015)

That's not a time, its a star date.


----------



## ladycop322 (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you all for liking my blank!  Indiana_Parrothead, especially you!  LOL  I was taught by the BEST!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 24, 2015)

Sappheiros said:


> Wow! It looks great!  (How do you choose what time to set it to?)




Did you know there is a little adage in the world of showing clocks and watches in ads.  It is more acceptable to show the watch hands at 10:10 or 2:10. Why is that you may ask???  I did hear someone ask. As corny as it may sound this depicts a Happy Face on a clock face. If you set them to say 8:20 it depicts a sad face. People like happy faces. 

Now when making these watch part pens it is sometimes customary to set the hands to a certain relevant time that may have a special meaning to the dial itself or to the customer request. 

Just a little fun fact.

Nice pen by the way. Those dials are hard to come by because they are sought after and could get pricey.


----------



## ladycop322 (Nov 24, 2015)

John T.

I am aware of the 2:10 and 10:10 times on watches and clocks.  I think it's baloney in my honest opinion.  I'm not about the marketing aspect of the blanks.  I am about making it my own way as an artist.  Now, if I was mass producing, then yes, I would probably go with those times.  I don't like to be a follower, only a leader.  

I have had MANY requests to place the time on the dials at 5:00 because, as the song states, 'It's five o'clock somewhere!'  LOL

Have a great day and a Happy Thanksgiving!

Michelle


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 24, 2015)

ladycop322 said:


> John T.
> 
> I am aware of the 2:10 and 10:10 times on watches and clocks.  I think it's baloney in my honest opinion.  I'm not about the marketing aspect of the blanks.  I am about making it my own way as an artist.  Now, if I was mass producing, then yes, I would probably go with those times.  I don't like to be a follower, only a leader.
> 
> ...



Hope I did not upset you. Not my intention. I was having a little fun by stating that fun fact. It was in response to the question and I know it was intended to you but no harm. As I mentioned many people request specific times if that has a special meaning to them. As many people make these it has been known also that sometimes such as the theme dials it can dictate where is a good place to set the hands so that they do not block a scene or a cool part of the dial. Even on the Mickey Mouse dials people like to see the hands waving so everyone has their reasons. There is no set hard rules. The 5 o'clock thing is another good example. 

Take care and keep them coming. Again sorry for any over stepping the boundries.


----------



## mike4066 (Nov 24, 2015)

I always thought they were set to 10:10 because it kept the hands out of the way of most of the face features, logo / date dial etc..

I would have set the time on that one to 5:01 (1701)


It looks great though keep them coming!


----------



## Akula (Nov 24, 2015)

10:10 was used because when photographing the watches they wanted the hands to encase the brand name that is often just below the 12.  In much older watches, the brand/logo was found just above the 6.  That lead the marketing photo's with the time at 8:20.  It was less desirable with the hands pointing down.

Nice blank


----------



## ladycop322 (Nov 24, 2015)

John T., 

No offense taken.  Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Jack Parker (Nov 24, 2015)

Like that a lot, Michelle. Looks great!!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Nov 24, 2015)

That's nice Michelle ..


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 24, 2015)

ladycop322 said:


> John T.
> 
> I am aware of the 2:10 and 10:10 times on watches and clocks.  I think it's baloney in my honest opinion.  I'm not about the marketing aspect of the blanks.  I am about making it my own way as an artist.  Now, if I was mass producing, then yes, I would probably go with those times.  I don't like to be a follower, only a leader.
> 
> ...



May I please request one set to "Beer Thirty" ?


----------



## lorbay (Nov 24, 2015)

So back to the other epoxy thread, is this one made from epoxy.???

Lin.


----------



## ladycop322 (Nov 24, 2015)

All my blanks are made from epoxy...I don't use anything else but West Marine Products...


----------



## lorbay (Nov 24, 2015)

:biggrin:





ladycop322 said:


> All my blanks are made from epoxy...I don't use anything else but West Marine Products...



Lin


----------

